# شرطة بورسعيد تسحل مواطنين اقباط لقيامهم بفتح مقهى يمتلكوه فى شهر رمضان !!!



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شرطة بورسعيد تسحل مواطنين أقباط لقيامهم بفتح مقهى يمتلكوه في شهر رمضان!!* 
*الشرطة تلقي القبض على ستة منهم بعد الاعتداء عليهم وتوجه لهم تهمة مقاومة السلطات وتشمع المقهى!!* 
*

*
شاهدوا معنا لقطات ضرب وسحل المواطنين أمام مرأى الجميع وتحطيم المقهى الخاص بهم والمجاور للمحكمة!! 


​

​أقارب الأقباط: هل فتح مقهى في رمضان حرام؟؟ ولماذا الاعتراض على "التنده" التي وضعت أمام المحل حفاظاً على مشاعر الصائمين!! 
أين منظمات حقوق الإنسان أمام سحل وتعذيب المواطنين!؟؟؟ 
حوار ( نادر شكري )
تصوير( ريمون يوسف )
قامت شرطة بورسعيد في اليوم الثامن من هذا الشهر بالاعتداء على مواطنين أقباط داخل مقهى خاص بهم يسمى "مقهى السنترال" وكانت الحجة كما قال أقارب الأقباط المجني عليهم أن الشرطة اعترضت على وضع "تنده أو غطاء" أمام المقهى واعتبروا ذلك إشغال طريق، وكان الأقباط قاموا بوضعها حفاظاً على مشاعر الصائمين وعادة هذا ما يحدث في جميع المقاهي إلا أن ضباط وأمناء الشرطة قاموا بضرب الأقباط بالشارع أمام المقهى وسحلهم بالأقدام!!! 
وردد الضابط عبارات السب والقذف لأنهم يقوموا بفتح المقهى في شهر رمضان قائلاً لهم: "أنتوا عايزين تفطروا الناس" وعقب ذلك قامت الشرطة بالحصول على قرار من المحافظ بتشميع المقهى وتم القبض على ستة أقباط هم أسامة موريس غطاس صاحب المقهى وإخواته أشرف موريس غطاس ووليد موريس غطاس ونبيل موريس غطاس ومجدي موريس غطاس وهاني موريس غطاس وقيدت القضية تحت رقم 5621 لسنة 2008 الشرق وقامت النيابة بحبسهم أربعة أيام ولكن قاضي المعارضات قام بإخلاء سبيلهم بكفالة، لكن تم استئناف القرار وتم حبسهم 30 يوم على ذمة التحقيق. 
وتستغيث الأسرة بالسيد رئيس الجمهورية للتدخل بالإفراج عن ذويهم لأنهم لم يرتكبوا أي خطأ في حق القانون ولا سيما أن كل شخص منهم هو عائل لأسرة بعد فشل استغاثاتهم لكل الجهات المعنية في تحقيق نتيجه إيجابية بالإفراج عن الأقباط المحبوسين!! ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا موجود ربنا موجود ربنا موجوووووود*​


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش عارفة اقول ايه بصراحة
دى اخر نكتة
بامانة استهبال​*


> وتستغيث الأسرة بالسيد رئيس الجمهورية للتدخل بالإفراج عن ذويهم لأنهم لم يرتكبوا أي خطأ في حق القانون ولا سيما أن كل شخص منهم هو عائل لأسرة بعد فشل استغاثاتهم لكل الجهات المعنية في تحقيق نتيجه إيجابية بالإفراج عن الأقباط المحبوسين!!



*تلاقيه صايم مش فاضى :smile02
ده لو فى حاجة وصلت اصلا
ربنا يحمى اولاده ويحافظ علينا ويجيب حقنا*


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمنا من عنده ويدافع عن اولاده*
​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رحمتك يارب*
*من الكلاب البوليسيه*​


----------



## man4truth (21 سبتمبر 2008)

دول كلاب محمديه تفعل كما علمها محمدها ودينها الدموى الارهابى


----------



## amgad13 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا ربنا موجود
والشرطة ليها الحق فى غلقه 
لكن بدون ضرب
وفعلا لو فى حب ومحبة زى ما بتقولوا عمر ما واح يفتح مقهى فى نهار رمضان مراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 سبتمبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> فعلا ربنا موجود
> والشرطة ليها الحق فى غلقه
> لكن بدون ضرب
> وفعلا لو فى حب ومحبة زى ما بتقولوا عمر ما واح يفتح مقهى فى نهار رمضان مراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين


 تقول الشرطة له الحق فى اغلاق المقهى هل هناك قانون يمنع فتح المقاهى فى رمضان وتقول ايضا مراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين اقول لك وهل هناك مراعاة لشعور المسيحين عندما نكون صائمين


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*للاسف مش مفهم معنى الصوم صح

الصوم هوة ازلل النفس فى رؤيتها للاكل والشرب

هسأل سؤال لو حضرتك حصلت لك حادثة ورحت الصحراء ومكنش معاك اكل ولاشرب

وقعدت 15 ساعة مثلا من غير اكل 

يعتر دة صيام دة صيام اضرارى ان مفيش اكل حوليك علشان كدا مكلتش

هوة دة الى بيعملوا انهم بيخفوا الاكل علشان يبقى صوم اضرارى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


وربنا قال ان صمت فصوم بينك وبين الى خالق مش تعمل اعلان  ولو صليت صلى بينك وبين الى خالق

مش تقف فى وسط الشارع وتصلى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاجة غريبة

​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> تقول الشرطة له الحق فى اغلاق المقهى هل هناك قانون يمنع فتح المقاهى فى رمضان وتقول ايضا مراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين اقول لك وهل هناك مراعاة لشعور المسيحين عندما نكون صائمين


الاخ الفاضل 
amgad13
*نتمنى ان نجد الإجابه المنطقية وليس الإجابات السطحية السفسطائية والفبركة التى يقتنع فقط به الجهله والعامة والبسطاء والسذج والذين لا علم لهم*


----------



## Emelsobhy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون وثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*نشرة الاخبار القبطية تنفرد بلقاء من داخل السجن مع الأخوة الاقباط المحتجزين في قضية المقهي فى بورسعيد ستة أخوة أعتدت عليهم الشرطة وتم ضربهم بوحشية من قبل خمسين جندى لانهم فتحوا مقهاهم فى نهار رمضان*
*




*
*

* 




​


----------



## dark_angel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ما فيش قانون يمنع فتح القهوة فى رمضان و بعدين الاغلبية منهم بتبقى فاطرة و يعملوا نفسهم صايمين و يقعد يقول اللهم ما انى صائم


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> *نشرة الاخبار القبطية تنفرد بلقاء من داخل السجن مع الأخوة الاقباط المحتجزين في قضية المقهي فى بورسعيد ستة أخوة أعتدت عليهم الشرطة وتم ضربهم بوحشية من قبل خمسين جندى لانهم فتحوا مقهاهم فى نهار رمضان*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*عجبنى كلامه بس غلط انه قال على المسيحيين اننا



ملناش عيشة فى مصر​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى لو احنا ملناش عيشة فيها امل مين ليه
شوية القبائل الى جايين يقرفونا وعاملين مصريين عافية
ارحمنا يا رب *


----------



## veronika (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> فعلا ربنا موجود
> والشرطة ليها الحق فى غلقه
> لكن بدون ضرب
> وفعلا لو فى حب ومحبة زى ما بتقولوا عمر ما واح يفتح مقهى فى نهار رمضان مراعاة لمشاعر المسلمين



_يا استاذ امجد مافيش قانون يمنع فتح محل للاكل او قهوه في رمضان 
و في محلات اصحابها مسلمين بيفتحوا عادي مافيش حاجه
و بعدين مش علشان في صيام لكم يبقى نقفل المحلات و تولع الناس اللي مش صايمه
يعني عمري ما شفت كده بصراحه كان مافيش حد بيصوم غيركو
هنقول ايه ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووود​_


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*العناتره امن بورسعيد الكريم*
*الذى ساعدوا بائعى المخدرات*
*وتم اكتشاف امرهم *
*ماذا فعلوا بهم*
*على العناتره*
*الذهاب الى قاهرة المعز*
*ليجدوا 90 % من المطاعم ومحلات الكشرى*
*تعمل بكامل طاقتها*
*والجالسين يأكلون فيها*
*مسلمون*
*ولاكن ماذا نقول للعناتره*
*لك الله يا مصر*​


----------



## هانى جورج (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يا رب ارحم   يا رب ارحم  ++++                                                                                                                                              لا تقل انى اجازى شرا بشر انتظر الرب فيخلصك ( ام 20 : 22 )


----------



## nonaa (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الحقيقه زى ما بعضنا قال
ان فيه ناس كتير مش صايمين والسجاير والمقاهى شغاله عادى طول اليوم ف رمضان.............
لو جه الموضوع دا من ناس عاديه ممكن نقول اهوة متضايقين من صيامهم ومخنوقين من العطش وبيفكوا عن نفسهم!!!! .............
لكن من الشرطه لازم يتحاسبوا دا لو كان فيه حد يحاسبهم من البشر
لكن ثقوا يا اخوتى انهم سوف ينالون جزائهم
يد الله قويه​


----------

